# These domains are NOT for sale



## Esdiel (Jul 29, 2021)

*People who say a domain isn't for sale, when it most certainly is...



GILBERT.COM 
"This domain is not for sale. Don't get in touch! If you're looking for a great domain, keep looking."*


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 29, 2021)

*SATISFY.COM* 
_*"Domain is absolutely not for sale."*_


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 29, 2021)

*TXT.com*
_*"THIS DOMAIN IS NOT FOR SALE. LEAVE US ALONE."*_


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 29, 2021)

*RETRY.COM*

_*"Contrary to what you or anyone else may believe, wish and/or claim, the retry.com domain is NOT FOR SALE."*_








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176863274987659264


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 29, 2021)

Lets not forget crypto.com
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/13/17114962/cryptocurrency-bitcoin-crypto-domain-ico


There was another even bigger crypto domain, I cannot remember which one right now but it was also marked not for sale.


----------



## Nafti (Jul 29, 2021)

Great thread. But you’re right, when the majority of these names say they are not for sale, they most likely are. They are just waiting for an offer they can’t refuse. 

It reminds me of my childhood and watching WWE (WWF) back then. A wrestler had a slogan of “Everybody’s got a price for the million dollar man”!


----------



## Spex (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks for the memories [notify]Nafti[/notify]!


----------



## Nafti (Jul 29, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> Thanks for the memories [notify]Nafti[/notify]!



You’re welcome:

“Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha”!


----------



## Spex (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Esdiel (Jul 30, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Great thread.



Thanks but I have to give some credit to Elliot Silver at DomainInvesting.com. I got the idea after he made a couple tweets about it.


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 30, 2021)

PREPARE.COM


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 30, 2021)

iris.com


----------



## FM__ (Jul 30, 2021)

germany.com

Broken cat picture now though.


----------



## amplify (Jul 31, 2021)

Everything has a price.


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 31, 2021)

amplify said:
			
		

> Everything has a price.



Yup, that’s pretty much what it boils down to.

I do find some of content/language people use hilarious though. Especially the first one (Gilbert). I can’t figure out whether it's half a joke and they're trying to be funny, or if they seriously think it's an effective choice of words to convince people it isn't really for sale. I guess it is at least getting some extra attention because of it.

I think it would be more convincing to just say "Domain is not for sale", "Under Construction" or simply nothing at all.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 31, 2021)

I am thinking I might put up a NOT FOR SALE page for one of my popular domains just to see how it goes.


----------



## silentg__ (Jan 8, 2022)

https://gail.com/



> Q: Interested in selling gail.com?
> A: Sorry, no.


----------



## domains (Jan 8, 2022)

embrace.com


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 8, 2022)

domains said:
			
		

> embrace.com



I thought at first that was Rosener's site but it's actually Eliot's.


----------



## moosk (Jan 16, 2022)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> *TXT.com*
> _*"THIS DOMAIN IS NOT FOR SALE. LEAVE US ALONE."*_



Now it says "This domain is for sale exclusively via..."

To your points...


----------



## Esdiel (May 5, 2022)

Enthusiasm.com


----------



## Esdiel (May 5, 2022)

Babycakes.com


----------



## Esdiel (May 5, 2022)

Kill.com


----------



## Esdiel (May 5, 2022)

Vitrade.com


----------



## Esdiel (May 5, 2022)

Queue.com


----------



## Esdiel (May 5, 2022)

Steve.com


----------



## Nafti (May 6, 2022)

Appreciate all of the finds [notify]Esdiel[/notify]. It’s interesting to see what landers some of the owners use for a “not for sale” lander”.

How do you come across these? Randomly searching online?


----------



## Esdiel (May 7, 2022)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Appreciate all of the finds [notify]Esdiel[/notify]. It’s interesting to see what landers some of the owners use for a “not for sale” lander”.
> 
> How do you come across these? Randomly searching online?



Pretty much all randomly online. I see the occasional one on twitter but a simple google search of "this domain is not for sale" will provide a ton of results. There are a lot more out there. I just did another quick search and found iGotU.com. It's not said on the homepage but he made couple "blog posts" about it:


----------



## Eby__ (May 10, 2022)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> *RETRY.COM*
> 
> _*"Contrary to what you or anyone else may believe, wish and/or claim, the retry.com domain is NOT FOR SALE."*_




Retry.com is an active site now.


----------



## Eby__ (May 10, 2022)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> People who say a domain isn't for sale, when it most certainly is....
> *GILBERT.COM
> "This domain is not for sale. Don't get in touch! If you're looking for a great domain, keep looking."*



Seems like this one got sold too.. now a well developed site


----------



## silentg__ (Aug 9, 2022)

Athena.com




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556941950540201984


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 22, 2022)

Sorry guys... 

ALPA.CA is NOT for sale.


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 1, 2022)

Snap.ca is on the market

Name is owned by Sylvie (paralegal) from Ontario. She decided to move to snap2it.ca and put this domain up for sale.

Reserve is $350,000
snap.ca - domain name listed on Flippa


----------



## theinvestor__ (Sep 1, 2022)

silentg said:


> Snap.ca is on the market
> 
> Name is owned by Sylvie (paralegal) from Ontario. She decided to move to snap2it.ca and put this domain up for sale.
> 
> ...



Good luck selling that for 350K. They must be dreaming….


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 1, 2022)

theinvestor said:


> Good luck selling that for 350K. They must be dreaming….


They have a specific end user in mind


----------



## theinvestor__ (Sep 1, 2022)

MapleDots said:


> They have a specific end user in mind



Even so, when that end user owns .com they are less likely to spend that kind of money on a .CA.  That has been my experience. 

Nonetheless, companies are laying off people they are not going to be spending that kind of money on a domain that they don’t really need.


----------



## Esdiel (Sep 1, 2022)

Very nice find @silentg but I'm a bit confused why this was posted under this topic. 

Did they ever have something up that said it was NOT For Sale? 

I have no problem with it posted here, just wondering if I'm missing something, and it would have a made a nice topic of its own.


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 1, 2022)

@Esdiel No there wasn't any not for sale message on it.  Since she listed for sale recently, I thought i should post here. @MapleDots can move it to a separate thread.


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 1, 2022)

Will Canadian companies spend that much $$ for a .ca domain?  
MRAS Business Registry Search

Snap Chat won't be purchasing it. They're laying off 20% of employees
Snap plans to lay off 20 percent of employees


----------



## silentg__ (Nov 2, 2022)




----------

